# Betta fish bloated, sluggish laying down on rocks



## BudgetPhoenix (Jan 5, 2012)

I've had my fish for a few weeks and did my first water change today. (5 gallon, filtered, heated to 78 degrees) I noticed his stomach was really bloated a few hours after the water change and hes been staying down and laying on the rocks a lot, but he gets up to swim around and get air sporadically. His scales arent pine coning, and his fins and colors still look really healthy. I think I may have overfed him a bit the past few days, I accidently gave him too many bloodworms a couple times but he gobbled it all up so fast. I gave him half a pea and I saw he pooped a little bit a few hours after he ate the pea. Should I be worried about anything else or may this just be a simple case of overeating/bloating. Should I avoid feeding him for a bit and for how long?


----------



## bettalover635 (Jan 2, 2012)

My betta is bloated too. I think my daughters have been feeding him and not telling me!! I have heard that if they eat to many bloodworms that they can get bloated. I think if you just don't feed him for a day or two he will be ok. But please anyone correct me if I am wrong, I am no way an expert


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

How much/what do you feed him daily and is he getting a day of fast? 

You need to be doing weekly water changes. Is that tank cycled? If not then you need to monitor ammonia daily and do a partial change anytime you see .25ppm. If it is cycled then you need to be doing 20-50% water changes WEEKLY. You definitely need to test the water as soon as possible and be prepared to do a large change to bring it to where it needs to be.

I suggest looking at the betta care sheet stickies available in this forum.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Try fasting him for a few days, until his stomach looks better. I'm not so sure on the sluggish part but it probably came from the over feeding.


----------



## BudgetPhoenix (Jan 5, 2012)

well good news this morning, his belly doesnt look as swollen and hes swimming around like normal, I think it may just have been a case of overfeeding, I think ill fast him for another couple days


----------



## bettalover635 (Jan 2, 2012)

Aww great! I am glad he is better!!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm glad he's doing better but please pay attention to my information on keeping his tank clean. He needs more water changes. Eventually, this will lead to an infection.


----------



## shelbs (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm happy your fish got better ;-) :yourock:


----------



## shelbs (Jan 5, 2012)




----------

